
Machine Learnings Newsletter - ajeisen
https://machinelearnings.co/
======
ajeisen
The goal is to make the machine learning and ai more accessible and less
intimidating. It's going to impact our lives in so many ways that its
important to help it seem more familiar to more people.

What are some other ways we can work towards that mission in the future?

